# Bike Treff - Women only [Denkendorf/Esslingen und Umgebung]



## paperwork (15. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte eine neue MTB-Gruppe speziell für Frauen eröffnen.

Um mir ein Doppelposting zu ersparen würde ich auf folgenden Thread verweisen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9107699

Würde mich über Feedback freuen 

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## paperwork (14. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

bald ist es soweit und ich wollte Euch wissen lassen, dass wir genügend Anmeldungen zusammen bekommen haben.

Bei den meisten passt der Mittwoch am Besten und damit ist dies auch unser bevorzugter Trainingstag. 
Los geht es also am 28.3. um 18:00 Uhr an der Löcherhaldenhalle in Denkendorf.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich noch jemand entscheiden würde bei uns mitzufahren. 

Einen schönen Abend wünscht Euch

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (14. März 2012)

paperwork schrieb:


> bald ist es soweit *und ich wollte Euch wissen lassen, dass wir genügend Anmeldungen zusammen bekommen haben.*


 Wer's Glaubt...


----------



## paemtastic (11. November 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Wer's Glaubt...



das läuft sogar einwandfrei 

https://www.facebook.com/rkvmtbdenkendorf


----------



## 4mate (11. November 2014)

http://rkvdenkendorf.de/abteilungen/mountainbike/ausfahrten/

Toll


----------



## bikegirl72 (11. November 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> http://rkvdenkendorf.de/abteilungen/mountainbike/ausfahrten/
> 
> Toll



Es ist wirklich toll!
Lauter tolle Frauen dabei und ein Trainer der motiviert und tolle Touren plant, Technik eingeschlossen!


----------



## 4mate (11. November 2014)

Na wo kommen plötzlich die ganzen neuen Accounts her?


----------



## bikegirl72 (11. November 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Na wo kommen plötzlich die ganzen neuen Accounts her?


Lauter MTB begeisterte


----------



## 4mate (12. November 2014)

Der einzige richtige Platz für MTB-Begeisterte ist HIER im schönen IBC-MTB-Forum!
Nirgends anders! 

 Und nicht im elenden, üblen Fratzenbuch


----------



## paemtastic (12. November 2014)

zum Glück gibt es Menschen wie dich in diesem Forum - damit auch wir unwürdigen Newbies gesagt bekommen wie der Hase läuft.

Fun Fact: Selbst MTB-News.de ist im Zitat: elenden, üblen Fratzenbuch - verrückte Welt


----------

